# A57 video



## sandyj125 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am a total newbie so please forgive my ignorance, but I need some help. I recently purchased the Sony A57. I was taking video of my granddaughter's basketball game taking place in a school gymnasium. What I keep getting is the video changes from light to darker and back again. I am thinking it is a setting, but I am not sure what to set it to.
I tried all auto. I tried the ISO 1600. I changed the lighting to the flourescent. Not sure what else to try. I do notice it happens more when I am panning to follow the action and inadvertantly pan too high and bring the windows into view. That I understand why it can fool the camera, but I have noticed that it also happens when I have not panned and stay below the windows.
What else can I try? Or do I have a defective camera?


----------



## skieur (Dec 18, 2012)

That is your light meter adjusting for the change in lighting as you pan.  Position-wise I would shoot with either the windows behind me or from the net side with the action coming towards me.  I would also lower the ISO to perhaps 800 or lower.

skieur


----------



## sandyj125 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks! I appreciate the help. I will try both suggestions at the next game.

Sandy


----------

